# Wad cutters



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Can anybody tell me if it is okay to shoot non-jacketed ammo through the P89?? Found a good deal on some ammo but want to make sure I can use it.

Thanks


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

As long as it feeds well it shouldn't be a problem. Just make sure to check the barrel for leading when you clean the gun.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks kev.


----------

